# New Zealand Army going from digital to Multi-cam and low shoes in garrison



## little jim (13 Jul 2019)

Looks like the new kiwi uniforms somewhat resemble the brits, given they went digital just recently this is interesting for the CAF. 

http://army.mil.nz/downloads/pdf/army-news/armynews503.pdf

Of interest in the paper (their version of the Maple Leaf) is they recently went to a 5.11 low, black shoe to be worn exclusively in garrison. It’s a good read as their study felt that soldiers ankles became lazy when wearing a boot in garrison and after just 10 weeks of wearing the low shoe there was measurable retraining of the ankle. Basically it was introduced to combat lower limb injuries and is working. Of interest, and not mentioned in the article, is they went with black to insure that they were only worn in garrison, rumint suggests that the trail tan ones were being worn in the field.


----------

